# Do not buy from ModchipsDirect



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

I placed my order almost a month ago and I am still waiting on a shipment. The owner ignores emails and just doesn't seem to care about actually doing business the right way. Owner of modchipsdirect urgently needs to go to college so he can learn to run a business. Ignoring customers and telling lies is unacceptable,not shipping because you are too lazy to go to the post office is unacceptable.


----------



## ikarasu (Jun 26, 2018)

The modchips come from China. Right now with all the fenatyl coming from china, packages are held at customs for an unreasonably long time. AFAiK, only 1 supplier in UsA got their shipment and is shipping - MCD Got theirs, and theyre packaging them all for shipping today, and hopefully things will be shipped tomorrow.

Theyre getting hundreds of emails asking where stuff is... If they send a canned response, people will complain. If they respond to every email, itll delay things even more, and people will complain. You guys just need more patience...  If you want an update, check their product listing. it's been changing everyday with updates... Latest being they have the modchips in hand now, and theyre packaging them (Was updated on monday). So if youre in the first wave, expect them to ship within 48 hours.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

ikarasu said:


> The modchips come from China. Right now with all the fenatyl coming from china, packages are held at customs for an unreasonably long time. AFAiK, only 1 supplier in UsA got their shipment and is shipping - MCD Got theirs, and theyre packaging them all for shipping today, and hopefully things will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> Theyre getting hundreds of emails asking where stuff is... If they send a canned response, people will complain. If they respond to every email, itll delay things even more, and people will complain. You guys just need more patience...  If you want an update, check their product listing. it's been changing everyday with updates... Latest being they have the modchips in hand now, and theyre packaging them (Was updated on monday). So if youre in the first wave, expect them to ship within 48 hours.



How does it delay the orders when we ask for the owner to answer our emails atleast. Theres no excuse for the owner not replying to emails in a timely fashion(he hasn't for me at all). This is just ridiculous at this point. I would recommend anyone to avoid them at all cost.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 26, 2018)

Message me your order number and/or your email address
I answered over 200 emails today 
We try to answer all emails within 24 hours
Only emails we are ignoring is of people that buy the SX OS that email 5 minutes after placing the order asking for the code.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Message me your order number and/or your email address
> I answered over 200 emails today
> We try to answer all emails within 24 hours
> Only emails we are ignoring is of people that buy the SX OS that email 5 minutes after placing the order asking for the code.



I am not giving you my order number.I will be charging back my order so that you can eat the chargeback fees. That should teach you a lesson about respecting customers.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 26, 2018)

Ohh
I think I know who you are
I already cancelled your order today for your email calling us liars and threatening to cancel your order if we didn't stop lying. 
Well we aren't lying about anything.  I cancelled your order already refunded you in full when you got the cancel email, so your charge back will fail


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Ohh
> I think I know who you are
> I already cancelled your order today for your email calling us liars and threatening to cancel your order if we didn't stop lying.
> Well we aren't lying about anything.  I cancelled your order already refunded you in full when you got the cancel email, so your charge back will fail



I do not see my order is cancelled. You are either lying about cancelling my order,or you have so many angry customers that you can no longer keep track.This is bordering on downright ridiculous. How much longer am I going to be waiting for my dongle?If people want to buy from someone that ignores emails and takes 3 months to ship then they should buy with you.What a mess.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 26, 2018)

Well I cannot help you if you won't let me help you. 
Just email again if we missed your email.


----------



## ikarasu (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I do not see my order is cancelled. You are either lying about cancelling my order,or you have so many angry customers that you can no longer keep track.This is bordering on downright ridiculous. How much longer am I going to be waiting for my dongle?If people want to buy from someone that ignores emails and takes 3 months to ship then they should buy with you.What a mess.



Wait zero more days. Cancel your order, that'll free up the email guy so he can hels package the thousands of orders they have, and I'll get my order faster.

You already don't want to order through them, so cancel and order from elsewhere. There's a few month wait at every site, but maybe they'll answer your emails to make you happy.


----------



## phreaksho (Jun 26, 2018)

The thing some people don't consider when buy these products is that there is a lot of impatient people who will place orders and cancel orders and these guys just have to wait for the shipment, especially from the high demand when a product first gets released. That said, these guys are busy just trying to keep customers atm because of all the new orders and cancellations, but they don't have full control over the product that gets shipped to them. When they get it, they sort it and ship it in the order they receive. The same goes for most the other sites that sell this stuff because of the high demand and what not. I would expect to get one "Eventually" right now because of the time. I mean, the sx pro thing was first released like a week ago...


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

phreaksho said:


> The thing some people don't consider when buy these products is that there is a lot of impatient people who will place orders and cancel orders and these guys just have to wait for the shipment, especially from the high demand when a product first gets released. That said, these guys are busy just trying to keep customers atm because of all the new orders and cancellations, but they don't have full control over the product that gets shipped to them. When they get it, they sort it and ship it in the order they receive. The same goes for most the other sites that sell this stuff because of the high demand and what not. I would expect to get one "Eventually" right now because of the time. I mean, the sx pro thing was first released like a week ago...



They do have control. It has been proven on here that they received a shipment and decided that they wouldn't ship over the weekend. MDC just does not conduct a serious business,no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey @Maluma, why do don't you get up your own business and see how easy it is


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Hey @Maluma, why do don't you get up your own business and see how easy it is



I already own one.


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 26, 2018)

Then you would know that ranting and raving will get you nowhere fast. You wouldn't even let they guy try and help you that to me says you don't actually want help and just want to sit around bitching and moaning.


----------



## HtheB (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I am not giving you my order number.I will be charging back my order so that you can eat the chargeback fees. That should teach you a lesson about respecting customers.


Way to go... at first you complain, and when they want to help you to see what went wrong, you aren't cooperating.

No one should sent you anything, and about your business: the hell with it.

You're just a troll.


----------



## phreaksho (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> They do have control. It has been proven on here that they received a shipment and decided that they wouldn't ship over the weekend. MDC just does not conduct a serious business,no ifs ands or buts.


Yea... I mean they do sell modchips, but I was saying that they don't have 'full' control over when they recieve their stuff from out of country. I have got stuff from them on a Saturday before... I'm just trying to make a point that these things can take time. The moment you make a purchase from most of the re-sellers it is mostly out of your hands. I guess it just depends on who decides to take it for granted or not .


----------



## Zaide (Jun 26, 2018)

Good on MCD for even bothering to give this clown the time of day and responding.

OP, people like you make customer service jobs hell.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 26, 2018)

I've had nothing but positive experiences with modchipsdirect. Ordered a gateway from them, had it in a few days.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

HtheB said:


> Way to go... at first you complain, and when they want to help you to see what went wrong, you aren't cooperating.
> 
> No one should sent you anything, and about your business: the hell with it.
> 
> You're just a troll.





uiaad said:


> Then you would know that ranting and raving will get you nowhere fast. You wouldn't even let they guy try and help you that to me says you don't actually want help and just want to sit around bitching and moaning.



These guys are chills from modchipcentral. Please ignore anything they have to say. In business the customer is ALWAYS right,if you are too stupid to understand why that is,then you are way too goddamn stupid to ever make any considerable amount of money. Only weak minded individuals rage at customers because they can't put aside their little NERD ego so instead they chose to rage and lose thousands in business. If 10 new customers do not buy a product because of a bad review,the upset customer ends up costing them thousands in business. Bad reviews add up,and eventually people wont purchase from you. The guy on modchipsdirect only makes 30k a year,his business isn't serious.

It's ridiculous how many obvious shills they have on this website.

Edit:Here is a quote for our younger members that are planning to be entrepreneurs one day.If you google the paragraph you should be able to find the article. It's an exceptionally good read. If MCD was a good business,why do they have so many complaints? The members that say this is an isolated incident are either trolls or shills. 

*The Backlash Could Be Devastating*
The backlash from displeasing just one customer can be devastating to a business model. Just one sass-filled complaint can leave a business with a poor reputation on the Internet and in its hometown. An established business also may lose many profits behind the ordeal. When it comes to new business they may not be able to recover from damage like this because of how new it is. Things like this can really sink your business even with the help of a reputation management company.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> How much longer am I going to be waiting for my dongle?



SoonTM


----------



## yusuo (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> These guys are chills from modchipcentral. Please ignore anything they have to say. In business the customer is ALWAYS right,if you are too stupid to understand why that is,then you are way too goddamn stupid to ever make any considerable amount of money. Only weak minded individuals rage at customers because they can't put aside their little NERD ego so instead they chose to rage and lose thousands in business. If 10 new customers do not buy a product because of a bad review,the upset customer ends up costing them thousands in business. Bad reviews add up,and eventually people wont purchase from you. The guy on modchipsdirect only makes 30k a year,his business isn't serious.
> 
> It's ridiculous how many obvious shills they have on this website.
> 
> ...


Except nobody agrees with you and everything thinks you're being a bit of an idiot.

Their business won't be affected at all


----------



## javicrazy (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> These guys are chills from modchipcentral. Please ignore anything they have to say. In business the customer is ALWAYS right,if you are too stupid to understand why that is,then you are way too goddamn stupid to ever make any considerable amount of money. Only weak minded individuals rage at customers because they can't put aside their little NERD ego so instead they chose to rage and lose thousands in business. If 10 new customers do not buy a product because of a bad review,the upset customer ends up costing them thousands in business. Bad reviews add up,and eventually people wont purchase from you. The guy on modchipsdirect only makes 30k a year,his business isn't serious.
> 
> It's ridiculous how many obvious shills they have on this website.
> 
> ...


Dude you totally sound insane and ego. "customers ALWAYS right" so im ALWAYS right. What the hell dude


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 26, 2018)

@Maluma I love that you attack how much the guy earns like it really matters to any of us. As long as it's enough for them does it really matter ?

Oh before I forget. Just because they receive a shipment doesnt mean its ready to go out. It takes time and effort to get things ready to go above " oh lookie here we go this shit that this guy wants lets just throw it in a box and throw it out the window " things have to be checked and counted, sorted and stored. Just because a manufacturer says they have sent you 1000 units of X doesn't mean your gonna get 1000 units or some may have gotten damaged in shipping or any number of different things could happen.

You know people like you are the reason I just LOVED working in retail. Arrogant idiots who think they know better than everyone else and must be bowed down to . Fact check for you. Your a human like everyone else I don't care if your shareholder in the company I work for or a guy who speaks very little english and needs help, you all get the same service, start ranting and raving and you get nothing from me. Go ahead talk to my manager. They will tell you exactly the same because they know I always give the best possible service to everyone. Your the guy despite me trying to help you walk out shouting " i'll never shop here again " and blow me if your not back in the next week avoiding eye contact with me.

Put a pin in it, move on and grow a pair


----------



## asnka (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> chills


You need more chill.


----------



## Rikua (Jun 26, 2018)

Dude....For real? Modchipsdirect has been helping me with my own business for...well almost 10 years. I bought my PS2 chips/Wii wasabi from them as well as all the junk through the DS/3DS era. I bought an SXOS code from them and received my code within 5 hours. If they have the SX Pro in stock, they will ship during THEIR business hours, not your own. I think if you were to own your own business, you wouldn't have very many customers if you treated them a fraction of the way you treat other businesses.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

uiaad said:


> @Maluma I love that you attack how much the guy earns like it really matters to any of us. As long as it's enough for them does it really matter ?
> 
> Oh before I forget. Just because they receive a shipment doesnt mean its ready to go out. It takes time and effort to get things ready to go above " oh lookie here we go this shit that this guy wants lets just throw it in a box and throw it out the window " things have to be checked and counted, sorted and stored. Just because a manufacturer says they have sent you 1000 units of X doesn't mean your gonna get 1000 units or some may have gotten damaged in shipping or any number of different things could happen.
> 
> ...



You grow up a pair. This is why you work retail. If you can't handle your emotions you are way too inept to ever make any substantial amount of money.


----------



## Rikua (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> You grow up a pair. This is why you work retail. If you can't handle your emotions you are way too inept to ever make any substantial amount of money.


Dude, did you even read his post? He WORKED retail, as in, in the past. As in, hey, maybe you should stop judging others based on their career's like adults would?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

Rikua said:


> Dude, did you even read his post? He WORKED retail, as in, in the past. As in, hey, maybe you should stop judging others based on their career's like adults would?



If you think adults don't judge you for a job you are in for a rude awakening once you become an adult. Life isn't all about sucking up to a small business,they hold your money for a month to two months and you expect people to be happy? You need a reality check,in the real world you cannot lie to your customers so that you can make more money. How is it reasonable that the company sits on a shipment? They also claimed that not all the batch one orders came in from (China) so they are still waiting on more shipments to fulfill those orders(so basically there are like 10 batches but they broke it down into 3) . This company lies and lies knowing full well that 99% of the customer base has no idea how to process a refund from their credit card company. They are backed up on orders but ModChipsdirect is STILL selling more. Imagine any other website selling 1000s of an item that they do not have. If I bought from China I would probably be very close to receiving it.Poor planning and relying on other accounts to defend your company is what makes this company suspicious.The owner of modchipsdirect lacks common sense and it is really showing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yusuo said:


> Except nobody agrees with you and everything thinks you're being a bit of an idiot.
> 
> Their business won't be affected at all





yusuo said:


> Except nobody agrees with you and everything thinks you're being a bit of an idiot.
> 
> Their business won't be affected at all



Really?https://gbatemp.net/threads/recomme...snt-modchipsdirect.508771/page-4#post-8094960 you are an idiot,I am not being an idiot. If you had an IQ at 100 you could probably comprehend what is going on, maybe you are struggling to understand the situation. Why are they still taking orders if they can't fulfill the ones they already have? They stated that they only got "some" of there batch 1 product in,they said the rest would be arriving shortly to fulfill batch 1. What does this mean? That they essentially sold 10 batches and called it 3. Each package that lands is a batch.Is he holding onto the 1st batch to waiting until he can get the 2nd batch to send them together?

Stop the groupthink and sit down and think.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 26, 2018)

If they have stock, Modchipsdirect ships quickly. The problem is when they don't have stock, they have to wait for their shipments from China. Did they say the item was in-stock or out-of-stock?

I don't know if you've ever ordered anything from Wish before, but the same rules apply. Order, wait at least 1-3 months, then you'll receive your item. Sometimes longer, depending on what holidays are happening in China. As others have said, things like this tend to stay in customs for a while after hitting the USA, making sure nothing shady is happening. The higher the volume, the longer it can potentially take.

A better question is, what kind of expectations do you have of this store? Would a canned response, explaining the situation been better? Are you upset it would take so long and you didn't know it would?

What item did you try and order? If you're talking about the switch SX Pro, this is what the website says: 





> "If you are preordering now we cannot give you an exact date but* the sooner you order the sooner you will get it.* If you keep waiting until its 'in stock' you will will be waiting longer than just preordering. Please do not order if you are not comfortable with waiting for stock, the item is NOT in stock it is on preorder "



To avoid waiting in the future, only buy things that say "in-stock".



Maluma said:


> Why are they still taking orders if they can't fulfill the ones they already have? They stated that they only got "some" of there batch 1 product in,they said the rest would be arriving shortly to fulfill batch 1. What does this mean? That they essentially sold 10 batches and called it 3. Each package that lands is a batch.Is he holding onto the 1st batch to waiting until he can get the 2nd batch to send them together?



My guess is they shipped from china as one big batch, but were released by customs individually. So modshipsdirect were shipping them out as soon as they got them, but didn't get all of the first "batch" from china in one batch from customs, if that makes sense. not unusual, really. Not sure if that's what's happened, but it would make sense.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> If they have stock, Modchipsdirect ships quickly. The problem is when they don't have stock, they have to wait for their shipments from China. Did they say the item was in-stock or out-of-stock?
> 
> I don't know if you've ever ordered anything from Wish before, but the same rules apply. Order, wait at least 1-3 months, then you'll receive your item. Sometimes longer, depending on what holidays are happening in China. As others have said, things like this tend to stay in customs for a while after hitting the USA, making sure nothing shady is happening. The higher the volume, the longer it can potentially take.
> 
> ...



On their website it says in stock and then in the bottom it says Its not in stock. Why doesn't he switch the stock button to a pre-order button? Because he is dishonest and counts on the fact that most people will not read the paragraph on the bottom. Anyway you want to put it,I can point out examples that prove how MDC has low ethics and they will do absolutely anything to get money. Why is he still accepting orders if he can't fulfill the current? Why does he lie about batch numbers? Liars lie about everything.


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I placed my order almost a month ago and I am still waiting on a shipment. The owner ignores emails and just doesn't seem to care about actually doing business the right way. Owner of modchipsdirect urgently needs to go to college so he can learn to run a business. Ignoring customers and telling lies is unacceptable,not shipping because you are too lazy to go to the post office is unacceptable.



Did this guy really start a thread just to bash a company because he is upset with his order? This world is truly a sad place when people come here to be negative, rather than posting something actually positive that benefits the community. Trolls need to grow into adulthood and learn some manners. Be gone vermin, nobody wants you here.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 26, 2018)

Unreasonable customers... sheesh.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

TurtlePowerrr said:


> Did this guy really start a thread just to bash a company because he is upset with his order? This world is truly a sad place when people come here to be negative, rather than posting something actually positive that benefits the community. Trolls need to grow into adulthood and learn some manners. Be gone vermin, nobody wants you here.



6 posts on a fresh account. Modchipdirect Shill detected.


----------



## Rikua (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> If you think adults don't judge you for a job you are in for a rude awakening once you become an adult. Life isn't all about sucking up to a small business,they hold your money for a month to two months and you expect people to be happy? You need a reality check,in the real world you cannot lie to your customers so that you can make more money. How is it reasonable that the company sits on a shipment? They also claimed that not all the batch one orders came in from (China) so they are still waiting on more shipments to fulfill those orders(so basically there are like 10 batches but they broke it down into 3) . This company lies and lies knowing full well that 99% of the customer base has no idea how to process a refund from their credit card company. They are backed up on orders but ModChipsdirect is STILL selling more. Imagine any other website selling 1000s of an item that they do not have. If I bought from China I would probably be very close to receiving it.Poor planning and relying on other accounts to defend your company is what makes this company suspicious.The owner of modchipsdirect lacks common sense and it is really showing.


First of all, I am an adult. Just like every other adult, have been judged for the dumbest things. This doesn't make it right or okay for ANYONE, regardless of age/race/etc to judge others for how they get by on this shitty earth. You mind your own shit and they will mind theirs, pretty simple right? Second, they OFFERED to assist you in THIS VERY THREAD. Instead, you decided that throwing a tantrum on an internet forum for mostly hacking news is the best place to "Throw down" against another website because you cannot be patient. Is that correct? Can you name a few other websites that are shipping the SX Pro right away? Its already been explained before the reason why customs in China is making it take so long. Modchipsdirect even offered to help you out but then realized exactly who you were and decided that their time would be better spent helping others. The only thing you've proven is that you are impatient and clearly upset that others have the "latest toy" before you do.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Unreasonable customers... sheesh.


Yet no one here can answer why they make up batch numbers and lie about pretty much everything.They also have a button that says in stock not pre - order with the intent on deceiving people that don't read. Why would an honest business look to deceive customers? Because if he switched the button from in-stock to preorder,he would have got around 20% of the sales he has now. His business model is selling products to help other people pirate video games,the guy risks arrest conducting his business.This man has no moral standards or ethics.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rikua said:


> First of all, I am an adult. Just like every other adult, have been judged for the dumbest things. This doesn't make it right or okay for ANYONE, regardless of age/race/etc to judge others for how they get by on this shitty earth. You mind your own shit and they will mind theirs, pretty simple right? Second, they OFFERED to assist you in THIS VERY THREAD. Instead, you decided that throwing a tantrum on an internet forum for mostly hacking news is the best place to "Throw down" against another website because you cannot be patient. Is that correct? Can you name a few other websites that are shipping the SX Pro right away? Its already been explained before the reason why customs in China is making it take so long. Modchipsdirect even offered to help you out but then realized exactly who you were and decided that their time would be better spent helping others. The only thing you've proven is that you are impatient and clearly upset that others have the "latest toy" before you do.



They did not realize who I was. That was a made up lie by MDC. They have so many upsets customers they can't keep track. Read the thread before you comment on it.


----------



## Rikua (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Yet no one here can answer why they make up batch numbers and lie about pretty much everything.They also have a button that says in stock not pre - order with the intent on deceiving people that don't read. Why would an honest business look to deceive customers? Because if he switched the button from in-stock to preorder,he would have got around 20% of the sales he has now. His business model is selling products to help other people pirate video games,the guy risks arrest conducting his business.This man has no moral standards or ethics.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Was that REALLY the only thing you took from that? lol That's fine, but do realize they did indeed ask for your order number BEFORE you became too irate to care.


----------



## DKB (Jun 26, 2018)

I know being patient is hard sometimes, but you can't be calling people idiots. ModChipDirect came to you and tried to help but you shunned them, so why complain when they don't want them to help you? You're just shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

Rikua said:


> Was that REALLY the only thing you took from that? lol That's fine, but do realize they did indeed ask for your order number BEFORE you became too irate to care.



Either A) or one of many MDC shill accounts on GBAtemp or B) you aren't understanding the situation. I have caught MDC in multiple lies yet you continue to justify them. Why make up batch numbers?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DKB said:


> I know being patient is hard sometimes, but you can't be calling people idiots. ModChipDirect came to you and tried to help but you shunned them, so why complain when they don't want them to help you? You're just shooting yourself in the foot.


 So out of all the post throwing around insults,you chose to single me out? MDC shill detected.


----------



## DKB (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Either A) or one of many MDC shill accounts on GBAtemp or B) you aren't understanding the situation. I have caught MDC in multiple lies yet you continue to justify them. Why make up batch numbers?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You're just salty, stop. You should have did your research.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 26, 2018)

How are these posts from these cocksuckers still not closed? Cancel your order and move on.


----------



## Anunnymous (Jun 26, 2018)

I have been using ModChipsDirect for many years. Sometimes stuff is back ordered. This happens in business. Could they do something different on their site to emphasize to the customer that said item is back ordered and could take awhile to ship? Possibly, but I don't think it's necessary because the majority of people who order from the site know how to read. It's in red, pretty much right under the "Add to Cart" button.

That being said, I'll continue to use ModChipsDirect. Regardless of anything you post, they've been nothing but respectful to me and I've always received my product, almost always in a timely fashion. (This is one of those rare cases that demand is currently too high for the supply.)

Good luck ordering from any other site. You're going to have the same issues with stock. You just left your queue to go back to the end of the line.

On a side note about a post of your's earlier... If you're so business savvy and your business is thriving as much as you make it seem and you're making "serious" money... Why do you need to buy a product intended for piracy?


----------



## Rikua (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Either A) or one of many MDC shill accounts on GBAtemp or B) you aren't understanding the situation. I have caught MDC in multiple lies yet you continue to justify them. Why make up batch numbers?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you on about man? Are you really THAT butthurt over your lack of piracy product that you have to claim "shill accounts" on people that disagree with you? You call them "lies" but the only thing they owed you WAS an explanation until you canceled your order, now they don't owe you shit as you aren't doing any business with them.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> If you think adults don't judge you for a job you are in for a rude awakening once you become an adult. Life isn't all about sucking up to a small business,they hold your money for a month to two months and you expect people to be happy? You need a reality check,in the real world you cannot lie to your customers so that you can make more money. How is it reasonable that the company sits on a shipment? They also claimed that not all the batch one orders came in from (China) so they are still waiting on more shipments to fulfill those orders(so basically there are like 10 batches but they broke it down into 3) . This company lies and lies knowing full well that 99% of the customer base has no idea how to process a refund from their credit card company. They are backed up on orders but ModChipsdirect is STILL selling more. Imagine any other website selling 1000s of an item that they do not have. If I bought from China I would probably be very close to receiving it.Poor planning and relying on other accounts to defend your company is what makes this company suspicious.The owner of modchipsdirect lacks common sense and it is really showing.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Awww bless you, you've resorted back to the age old insult of my iq is bigger than yours, god I haven't used that since I was a teenager.

Point of the matter, they didn't initially answer you cause they were busy and when they did offer to help you spat in their faces, you sir are the very definition of a spoilt child.

Now be gone


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear you've been having troubles with both emails and shipment from them.
Hopefully you get your dongle sooner from whoever you go to next, and thanks for letting us know about MCD.

On a side-note it's weird seeing so many people be this aggressive over a re-seller. 
Helps my ignore list grow I suppose.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Sorry to hear you've been having troubles with both emails and shipment from them.
> Hopefully you get your dongle sooner from whoever you go to next, and thanks for letting us know about MCD.
> 
> On a side-note it's weird seeing so many people be this aggressive over a re-seller.
> Helps my ignore list grow I suppose.



They aren't real accounts that's why,it's modchip direct shills or the owner himself on fake accounts. Most members know what is going on and this isn't the only thread on GBAtemp about this. I will have to research where to purchase a good SX Pro dongle.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Anunnymous said:


> I have been using ModChipsDirect for many years. Sometimes stuff is back ordered. This happens in business. Could they do something different on their site to emphasize to the customer that said item is back ordered and could take awhile to ship? Possibly, but I don't think it's necessary because the majority of people who order from the site know how to read. It's in red, pretty much right under the "Add to Cart" button.
> 
> That being said, I'll continue to use ModChipsDirect. Regardless of anything you post, they've been nothing but respectful to me and I've always received my product, almost always in a timely fashion. (This is one of those rare cases that demand is currently too high for the supply.)
> 
> ...



Because I save as much money as I possibly. Trying to be smart and not being smart will be a big detriment to your future.


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> They aren't real accounts that's why,it's modchip direct shills or the owner himself on fake accounts. Most members know what is going on and this isn't the only thread on GBAtemp about this. I will have to research where to purchase a good SX Pro dongle.



One word comes to mind with this guy. Naive. Are you saying my account is fake? I made this account this past week because I'm into the Switch scene and wanted to stay up to date with all the news. I have no ties with modchipsdirect, but I did place two orders with them. One for the SX PRO (I'm in the first batch), and one for the SX OS, they mailed me the code within a few hours. Just stop crying and take your lil blankey to bed.


----------



## Anunnymous (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:
			
		

> Because I save as much money as I possibly. Trying to be smart and not being smart will be a big detriment to your future.



I'm going to go out on a limb and say, you're probably as fake as you're trying to make ModChipsDirect seem.


----------



## Rikua (Jun 26, 2018)

Maluma said:


> They aren't real accounts that's why,it's modchip direct shills or the owner himself on fake accounts. Most members know what is going on and this isn't the only thread on GBAtemp about this. I will have to research where to purchase a good SX Pro dongle.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Welp, I can assure you that I am not a shill account and I disagree with your opinion. I'm sorry that you haven't received your SX Pro, I just opted for the code because of Chinese shipping in general. I am just expressing my experiences with modchipsdirect. I honestly do not know who is shipping the SX pro right now, no one in my group of friends has gotten theirs yet either and they have ordered all over the place lol


----------



## Chary (Jun 26, 2018)

This has devolved into a needless insult thread and is going nowhere. Not everyone is a shill. Locking it to prevent a further mess.


----------

